# One year ago today my Selka went to Heaven



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Anniversaries bring their own special sadness, different from the day to day sadness and loss. I'm so sorry, I know you will always be grieving for him.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I cannot believe it has been one year. Love his sweet face - looks so happy.

I will say I love how Belle's paws smell too and sometimes when I smell them I think of you and cherish the smell and smell them just a little longer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you, both of you. It means so much.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I know how hard anniversaries are. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb, no words can convey the feelings. I miss him so, for you. I ache that you ache. But I know he's waiting.... healthy and whole and perfect.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with you today, on this sad anniversary.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you today on the anniversary of beautiful Selka's passing.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deb & Selka*

Deb
Anniversaries are so hard-treat yourself kindly today.

Selka: Hope you and Smooch and Snobear are having a grand time at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen is right...this kind of anniversaries are not the easiest...hugs to you!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ko Aloha Makamae E Ipo ~ Sweetheart, You Are So Precious
Play Hard Sweet Boy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. The reunion is guaranteed!!!
I know he is full of joy, youth and his amazing spirit!!
It will be so wonderful when we see each other again!!!
Until then I have my Gunnie and Sashie to cuddle.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for you.. anniversaries can be tough. And I know about the smells... my Sally was kind of yeasty around her muzzle, and I just loved it!!! I knew by the smell it was her!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is hard to believe it has been a year since you lost your dear boy. Right about that time I was dealing with Beau's diagnosis. I remember reading about Selka everyday and hoping beyond hope for a miracle for your beautiful boy. 
Now Selka and Beau are together running free. I'll be thinking of you today, on this sad anniversary. I hope you have some special moments to share with Sasha and Gunner today to ease your sadness...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you today. Hard to believe a year has passed. Those are beautiful pictures of him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you on this hard anniversary today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about you on this sad day. I feel your pain and sadness we all share on this forum. I joined to GRF 11 weeks ago and wasn't here to follow his story, but I got to know Selka thru your stories and the photos. His smile and beautiful eyes found their way into my heart and I feel honored he become part of my life. He is leaving his pawprints from far away and his legacy will never die. I hope your boy will send you a sign to easy your pain. Hugs to you and your golden family.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

These anniversaries are hard but I hope it brought beautiful and happy memories of sweet Selka.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You are deeply missed sweet boy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You've been on my mind all day. A piece of my heart is with yours....where Selka and Sophie are. He's sending you his love today, and all days.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's so hard everyday losing our Golden babies. They are so special. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Selka was such a sweet and beautiful boy. I know how very much you miss him. It never gets easier to lose such special dogs. I think his pawprint is on the hearts of everyone on this forum. I know this day must be really hard for you. Hugs to you and to Selka at the bridge.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and Selka has such beautiful eyes.I don't really know what I will feel like at my Kula's 1 year anniversary but I hope it gets easier for you year after year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day, may you find comfort and peace in the time you shared with your beloved Selka, the beautiful memories of him and knowing he is patiently waiting for you in Heaven.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending you some hugs from over here - know it;s going to be hard for you

Run Free Selka and sleep softly


"Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ 
I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 
I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 
I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!"​


author unknown to me


​


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

think good, warm thoughts of your life with Selka....you were lucky to have had each other.

May I ask how the name "Selka" came about?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is Russian (as is Sasha) It was the name of the first dog in space. It also is the name of a shotgun and Dan hoped Selka would be a gundog. He was a great upland game retriever but he much preferred being home with mom.

Thank you all. Lots of tears but wonderful memories. He had a wonderful life and I am so very blessed to have shared it with him.
I bought a beautiful big windchime with church bell tones and I feel him with me when I sit outside.

LOVE that poem, it helped me so much.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I would someday like to name a dog Selka...but it wouldn't be after the lst dog in space, it would be after a very special, precious Golden


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed your anniversary yesterday, my heart goes out to you. I know your sadness. Selka was a special special boy.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Anniversaries of the heart are so hard sometimes. Your beautiful Selka is not forgotten. Sending hugs to you
Sarah


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Deb - I'm so sorry I missed this sad anniversary yesterday. Oh, that face. Selka is missed around the united states if not the world. I know how you miss him. How I wished we had met him the season opener. I'm sorry.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe it's been a year. keeping you in my thoughts. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Missed this yesterday but saw it on Facebook. Selka you were loved and missed very much. You will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It is so touching and heals my heart that so many of you feel you knew him. He was very precious and so special. His spirit lives on!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Deb,hugs to you. I know that place that you are in. I miss Millie's hugs every day.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Deb, thinking of you and Selka. My boy, Sam passed on Sept 6 last year and I was touched by Selka's passing. My Quinn has helped us with our heartache as I hope Sasha and Gunnar help with yours, but I know it still hurts. Hoping you can find comfort in your memories of your sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Debles said:


> Thank you everyone. The reunion is guaranteed!!!
> I know he is full of joy, youth and his amazing spirit!!
> It will be so wonderful when we see each other again!!!
> Until then I have my Gunnie and Sashie to cuddle.


I love this picture of Selka. I'm just now seeing this thread. I know what a difficult bridge day the 1 year mark is. Selka had such an angelic face. First he was an angel on earth and now, I'm sure he is teaching our kids how to be the perfect angels in heaven. Sending hugs on this difficult bridge day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It is so helpful to have the support of others who understand.


----------

